# Latest in Hands-Free Communication



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

:smt044 :smt044 :smt044 :smt044 :smt044 :smt044 :smt044 :smt044 :smt044 :smt044 :smt044 :smt044 :smt044 :smt044 :smt044 :smt044 :smt044 :smt044


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

sickening


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Pretty much, but think what he (or she?) saved by not buying accessories.
:smt044 :smt044 :smt044 :smt044 :smt044 :smt044 :smt044 :smt044 :smt044 :smt044 :smt044 :smt044 :smt044 :smt044 :smt044 :smt044 :smt044 :smt044 :smt044 :smt044


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

How does someone find out they can do that???


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

It's probably one of those things you just got to try it and see if it works. Give it a shot Maximo and report back to us. OK? :smt082 :smt082 :smt082


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

Thats ok, I got a tattoo once and that is as far as I ever intend to go.


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

YIKES!!!!

That gives me the willies


----------



## Thor (May 11, 2006)

Maximo said:


> How does someone find out they can do that???


 It's kind of like that tribe in Africa where the women have the dishes in their lips. The skin is stretched progressively and eventually, the hole gets to the size they want. It's amazing what the body can endure and still function.



> The Surma, a pastoral people, originate from the remote plateaus of southwestern Ethiopia, near the border of Sudan. Both males and females of the Surma tribes shave their heads as a mark of beauty. The women wear lip plates; their lower lips are pierced and stretched as ever-larger plates are inserted over time. The larger the plate, the more appealing the woman, and indicates the number of cattle required for her dowry. This plate is worth 75 head of cattle.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Wouldn't he have to get one on the other side to keep his head from tilting and making his neck sore? :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

I bet she could get a whole bag of redman in there.........:watching:


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Scooter,
I couldn't tell if it was a a male or female, but after close study (of the beard stubble) I'm gonna' have to go with the male. Whadda' ya' think?


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Charlie said:


> Scooter,
> I couldn't tell if it was a a male or female, but after close study (of the beard stubble) I'm gonna' have to go with the male. Whadda' ya' think?


I dont believe the men there have THAT large of breasts do they???


----------



## Thor (May 11, 2006)

The phone person HAS to be a male. The plate person is female


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Scooter, Scooter........I WAS TALKIN' ABOUT THE ONE WITH THE PHONE IN THE EAR! Gimme' a break. :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

Charlie said:


>


 My 1st thought that came to mind was..... "That boy ain't right" but after thinking about it, he could store an extra magazine in there instead of that phone... I try to be open minded.... :smt028


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Yeah, a double stack hi-cap!:smt082 :smt082 :smt082


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

There was a news item on TV last night about a person out in Colorado that had one of those devices in his ear. It was struck by a lightning bolt.

He survived but had burns in and on his ear, down his jaw line, and along the top of his right foot. Also ruptured ear drum.

He looked pretty dazed, but I don't think that was from the lightning.

Bob Wright


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

rustycompass said:


> My 1st thought that came to mind was..... "That boy ain't right" but after thinking about it, he could store an extra magazine in there instead of that phone... I try to be open minded.... :smt028


And see, my first thought was a holster. We're close to the same brain wave, man!


----------



## DennyCrane (May 11, 2006)

I see no point in this wacky crap, myself...


----------

